# How much would you charge -drywall repairs



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

A change order for a customer in progress, shows me 12 holes in 4 ceilings from electricans work done on house a year ago, holes range from a few around 12"x12" , a few around 12"x36" a few around 12"x48" and 2 that are 12"x72".

We would need to repair, spray knock down texture and leave paint ready for their painter.

I quoted him $1500, about $125 a hole which I thought was reasonable for the amount of time and prep work involved to do them right so they don't look like the ceiling is patched when it's all done.

It's an add on to a job we are already at, so I really don't care one way or the other if we do it or not, but thought it was intersting that the customer who is spending a lot on this other project and hasn't batted an eye at those costs thought that this was more then he was expecting. 

Am I just out in left field at $1500?


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

A little light in my neck of the woods Mike.
I would have probably quoted closer to 2.
But since you are already on the job, sounds good.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You cant come on here asking prices for quotes when you only have 11k posts :thumbsup: Price sound fair to me though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats a tough one but, seeing as you are all ready there, that seems fair. Patching ceilings that are textured sucks ass.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Are the rooms filled with furniture and art, carpet....?

Sounds a little steep to me if the place is empty. 

I can't see a drywaller spending more that 12 hrs with a couple hundred bucks in materials. 

But I'm wrong alot, this may be another one of those times.


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

If you have to protect flooring, furniture etc. I would say that is fair. If the house is empty and being repainted, (don't have to mask off walls), it may be a little high but not much.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

If you figure in your overhead, moving furniture, covering floors, and everything that is obvious if you were a legitimate company you should be able to figure out your price. that's your price to run a buisness!

Don't come here and expect the professionals who have put in the time to give you prices you're too lazy to figure out yourself!

You Hack [email protected]#ck!

This site is for professionals!

Will a mod please close this thread!


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

WNYcarpenter said:


> If you figure in your overhead, moving furniture, covering floors, and everything that is obvious if you were a legitimate company you should be able to figure out your price. that's your price to run a buisness!
> 
> Don't come here and expect the professionals who have put in the time to give you prices you're too lazy to figure out yourself!
> 
> ...


Wow, I take it you are not a fan of Finley's. :laughing:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

OGStilts said:


> Wow, I take it you are not a fan of Finley's. :laughing:


someone *had *to go there.........nothing personal


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yikes, WNY please let me know early if ever touch a nerve with you. That sort of treatment is generally reserved for homeowner/part-time contractor hybrids.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

mccarty.74 said:


> Yikes, WNY please let me know early if ever touch a nerve with you. That sort of treatment is generally reserved for homeowner/part-time contractor hybrids.


 
Satire..........c'mon.....nothing personal, I couldn't resist! He opened himself for it, and he knows it!

That was my point!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

It doesn't matter what size hole it is...an hours labor is an hours labor. Sounds fair to me.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Pricing seems reasonable...if not a little low if you have to deal with furnished rooms - taping off, tarping, etc, etc., as well as texturing.

I think it's just one of those pricing things that you know is fair, but the customer thinks is from left field. If you are not concerned about being awarded the job one way or another, just let it be.

But, no, I do not think you are out in left field.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Satyre..........c'mon.....nothing personal, I couldn't resist! He opened himself for it, and he knows it!
> 
> That was my point!


Well, you never know who's pissed off at who each week. So much drama around here, I thought maybe Finley slept with your dog.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a guy call me because I was a "legit contractor in the area". He had a vacation house on the Kenai river...it had three flights of stairs to the first floor. He hanged all the sheetrock and wanted me to tape, float and finish with texture and prime paint. They already had all the plumbing fixtures installed like toilets, switches, lights.Pantry needed rock but had shelves already and waterheater and pressure tank installedin front of the walls with no rock. Already had funiture in the place. Short story I priced the job at 5700 bucks and he told me I was nuts that he had some one do that much tape and float for 1500 bucks.The rock job was crap and screws sticking out all over the place. Basically he wanted me to work for 10 bucks an hour. All this while he was unloading his 4 wheelers from his 175 thousand dollar RVs (2) with the garage in the back to go 4 wheeling on the beaches with his buddies. 

I'm seeing more and more of these people hoping to capitalize on the crappy economy.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess I could S.O.T. and throw my two cents in here...

You know how it is Mike, this customer thought you would throw him a freebie since you were on the job already. They all do. Your price is reasonable, you know it and he knows it. He's just going to wait until you are done with all the other drywall work on the job to sign the CO. Then you get to have fun explaining why it just went up to $2,000.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

OGStilts said:


> Well, you never know who's pissed off at who each week. So much drama around here, I thought maybe Finley slept with your dog.


 Just my lame attemp at humor...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

12 holes is a few hours to patch and finish coat. If you can get $1500 is a nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

Tree Fiddy. Cash only.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

greg24k said:


> 12 holes is a few hours to patch and finish coat. If you can get $1500 is a nice score :thumbsup:


If you can texture to match existing with no seam in a few hours your hired :thumbsup:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

That works out to be a hundred and a quarter a hole.
The ugly hookers around DC charge that much to fill a hole and it only lasts for a about half an hour.

I assume the HO wants the holes filled real pretty and last longer than an hour

Service like that has got to go for over 2k


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Material would only cost $50, if that. The problem is matching in knock-down. That's the wrench in the spokes. It will never be PERFECT to them. $1500 sounds great- although they will call back again and again and again to try to re-do the texture.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Typical newbie with no response.
He won't last.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Come on Mike, is the place filled with crap to work around or not?

Just another drive by looking for price info. :no:


----------



## bonz (Mar 23, 2009)

4 ceilings = repair costs less than 400.00 per ceiling (including texture). Hope the rooms are empty already...

What about corners? Do you have to blend ceiling repairs to finished walls?

Regardless...

Go with your gut feeling... (11k+ posts, you've probably got a pretty accurate gut...)

IMO, you are probably priced low already...


Bonz


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wait till Mike gets back on tomorrow. There is no scorn like the Finley scorn. Gus you're in for it now.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

mccarty.74 said:


> Wait till Mike gets back on tomorrow. There is no scorn like the Finley scorn. Gus you're in for it now.


What did I say?
Just because I was one of the first to think he might be over priced and then called him a drive by?
Hah! Grow a pair :laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WNYcarpenter said:


> If you figure in your overhead, moving furniture, covering floors, and everything that is obvious if you were a legitimate company you should be able to figure out your price. that's your price to run a buisness!
> 
> Don't come here and expect the professionals who have put in the time to give you prices you're too lazy to figure out yourself!
> 
> ...


:laughing:


:thumbsup:

He just caught me off guard is all with his reaction, made me second guess myself. He isn't expecting a freebee, but I think he thought I was about double what he was expecting. Maybe he's just getting tapped out and feeling tight?

There is some furniture, but not much in the way.


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> A change order for a customer in progress, shows me 12 holes in 4 ceilings from electricans work done on house a year ago, holes range from a few around 12"x12" , a few around 12"x36" a few around 12"x48" and 2 that are 12"x72".
> 
> We would need to repair, spray knock down texture and leave paint ready for their painter.
> 
> ...


Funny how thier reasoning goes.

At a $125 a hole I can't see why someone would cringe at that and with texturing and paint ready.

I guess it's the mentality of' "well it's just cutting up a few pieces of sheetrock 'slapping them up' 'throwing some mud on it' and some texture"

and it sat a year like this? Some people's kids.:no:


----------

